

Bring back IKEA's standing desk "Fredrik" - aflachner
https://www.change.org/petitions/ikea-bring-back-the-fredrik-standing-workstation#intro

======
ChuckMcM
We got a bunch of the Multitable bases [1] and screwed on the large size
GALANT table top from Ikea (we recycled our GALANT tables into adjustable
standing tables) It was pretty cost effective and they work really well. No
need to bug Ikea.

[1] <http://heightadjustableworktable.com/pickabase>

------
jkldotio
I have the Fredrik, it's a great desk. I combined it with a nice adjustable
mesh bar stool to regularly go from sitting to standing. I also have a
thinkpad style keyboard, and therefore no mouse, so it's extremely minimalist.

I just need a no moving parts VESA mountable computer to put behind the
monitor with a 3G dongle for connectivity to tick all the boxes.

------
reiichiroh
I love my JERKER (the predecessor) so much, with its multiple attachments. Had
to get it off Kijiji.

~~~
ericclemmons
I have one I'm not using anymore, so I wouldn't mind selling to a follow dev
with a good home.

